# New puppy / new to the breed



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

My family adopted a new pit puppy. She is six weeks yesterday. Kids loving her, she is getting used to her crate. She is sooo little. Not having one of her breed before I didn't know if there is a good way to know approximate size. I've been looking at pictures of puppies at 4 mos and 9 mos and I just don't see how she will get that big. I've attached a picture she has a round belly (she just got shots and dewormed) but her paws aren't big like my rottie's were when he was this age. I know she won't be as big as him, but I've been told paw size is a good indication of how big they will get. We are learning about the Breed and from the little I have read thus far it seems that there can be a big difference in size within the breed. I just wanted to reach out to the 'experts' you - just curious. I don't think / or see how she is more than 5 pounds. I will figure out how to attach a picture and post one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

. She's so small I bought a cat collar for her. It fit her the best and has a bell so I can hear whee she is - trying to prevent her being stepped on - lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

Well darn having trouble adding link to picture nothing seems to be working 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow she is really tiny and looks really wormy. Did you buy her from a backyard breeder? Puppies shouldn't leave their litter until at least 8 weeks old. Most APBT range from 30-60 pounds, does she have a pedigree? There's a lot of mutts and American Bullies sold as "pit bulls" so it's often hard to judge what size those will turn out.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, do you have papers on her? Looking at the bloodline can tell you what breed of dog you have, as American Bullies are a newer breed and many people still mistake them for American Pit bull Terriers. There are also American Staffordshire Terriers and Staffordshire Bull Terriers....not to be confused with with the others mentioned above. And they all have different weight ranges.
So as you can see, there are several breeds today that are refered to as a "pit bull." If you do not have papers, she is probably a mix and there is truly no way of knowing as many mixes can LOOK like a purebred. Just love her for the dog she is! 
All that being said she is so cute and she does not look like she will be that big.  she definitely has a bloated belly of worms so I am glad you dewormed her! Keep us updated on her progress!


**no responsible breeder would let a puppy go to a new home at 5 weeks old and full of worms.


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

Story goes is that 'breeder' - I believe not reputable, if you can even call them that... surrendered puppies to vet office. Guy that works for my husband's wife works for vets office and she has been raising since they were dropped off a day old. She bottle fed them. I agree about the worms...not sure about when deworming can start and why they weren't dewormed before we got her. But, my daughter home from school with her all week so they wanted us to get her since someone would / could be with her all day. From what I understand both parents are pits - she is runt of litter I think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

We haven't had a dog for about three years after rottie died. So we were trying to save her from shelter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

"Guy that works for my husband's wife" - after reading that sentence it sounded weird - lol. This guy works for my husband and its that guys wife that is a vet assistant and took care of puppies.

Oh and the story we learned was that dog got pregnant too soon after having just had another litter and they didn't want them so they surrendered at vet office. No papers, and I personally think she is A mix is why they got rid of them. But she is a sweetie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Worming typically starts at 2 weeks old...the vets should have one this. Glad she has a good home with you! 

Oh and like we said, anybody can say a dog is a "pit" ....just saying that or calling it one, doesn't make it any of the breeds I mentioned  it's just common sense. She very well could have one or several of these breeds mixed in her..but she may not as well. She is though, 100 % dog

I like her white markings on the nose! Too cute!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ok i'll b the buthole.ask of these folks all the ques. u want to and you'll get the answers u need but may not want to hear.BUT(heres the buthole part) dont call it a pit if u dont no what it is.not tring to b mean just honest.take care of your dog,love it and it'll return it 10fold.I to cant c it coming from a vet that wormy.:welcome:


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't see why people get so uptight about that... You can't say its pure because it doesn't have papers but that's a two way street you can't say its not pure just because it doesn't have papers. Maybe two pure pits had an oops litter, who is to say? I guess just call it a pit bull mix whatever nothing to argue about really just a name the puppy is very cute though and you are taking care of it that's all that matters. I just got my first pit bull puppy too! Have fun with your new little girl!


----------



## Semichemom (Mar 23, 2013)

@welder- I agree with you. Personally whether she is or isn't doesn't matter to me. We got her to save from shelter or worse. Right now just researching the breed like we did when we had rottie. And all we have to go by is what they told us. I appreciate your candor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sarah~ said:


> I don't see why people get so uptight about that... You can't say its pure because it doesn't have papers but that's a two way street you can't say its not pure just because it doesn't have papers. Maybe two pure pits had an oops litter, who is to say? I guess just call it a pit bull mix whatever nothing to argue about really just a name the puppy is very cute though and you are taking care of it that's all that matters. I just got my first pit bull puppy too! Have fun with your new little girl!


The fact of the matter is that you can't claim a dog to be any breed, or a mix of one without papers to track the lineage. There are over 25 breeds being labeled as "pit bull" this is a huge problem and the reason that BSL exists and is killing our dogs! "Pit Bull" is a shortened term for AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER, if the dog isn't an APBT it's not a pit bull. When you start lumping all these dogs together cause they "look a like" you are helping BSL. That's the whole reason the dog bite stats went so damn high and made our breed look bad is every dog with short hair, a big head, and boxy muzzle gets called a pit bull, reguardless of breed. Had those dogs been labeled correctly as mixed breeds or simply unknowns do you think "pit bull" would be such a bad word? Probably not. People need to just be honest about their dogs and not label them without knowing background. If the dogs background is unknown then just say that, no papers so I don't know what breed or mix it could be. Two or more breeds is obviously a mix or mutt, which ever you choose to call it, but there's no need to attach a breed name to a mixed bred dog lol.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

But wouldn't it make sense to call it the one thing you have a pretty good idea of what it is? I'm just saying there's no way of telling either way so to call it a pit or a pit mix makes sense to me. Appearance and what they've heard is all they have to go on for this particular dog, right? Not arguing all the bsl stuff I agree just saying it seemed a bit silly to say don't call it a pit.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Half the dogs on this "pitbull" forum dont have papers, or are am bullys.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

kg420 said:


> The fact of the matter is that you can't claim a dog to be any breed, or a mix of one without papers to track the lineage. There are over 25 breeds being labeled as "pit bull" this is a huge problem and the reason that BSL exists and is killing our dogs! "Pit Bull" is a shortened term for AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER, if the dog isn't an APBT it's not a pit bull. When you start lumping all these dogs together cause they "look a like" you are helping BSL. That's the whole reason the dog bite stats went so damn high and made our breed look bad is every dog with short hair, a big head, and boxy muzzle gets called a pit bull, reguardless of breed. Had those dogs been labeled correctly as mixed breeds or simply unknowns do you think "pit bull" would be such a bad word? Probably not. People need to just be honest about their dogs and not label them without knowing background. If the dogs background is unknown then just say that, no papers so I don't know what breed or mix it could be. Two or more breeds is obviously a mix or mutt, which ever you choose to call it, but there's no need to attach a breed name to a mixed bred dog lol.


READ THIS OVER AND OVER SARAH.And you 'll understand.OUTSTANDING POST.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

FUNNY EX.i look like a indian,i aint an indian.my grnpaw was an indian.i'm jus a dum a-- white man.u wanna blame me for custer's last stand?..........................It aint a pit.u call it a pit.somthin bad happens. itsa pit.somethin good happens itsa dog.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

It's still a pit if something good happens. I said I don't disagree with the bsl stuff and yeah no one knows what it is for sure but to say don't call it a pit when that's all the information you have on it at this point doesn't make sense to me. Maybe they will get a DNA test and find out more and then they can call it whatever it is. I think what got me is the "being a butthole" about it when thats all the info they were given. I don't see why people would be that way about it towards someone who honestly didn't know. It's a silly thing to argue about and to even point out in the first place, IMO. But you know what they say about opinions. ^_^


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> It's still a pit if something good happens.


I think u need to look at some news stories again. Almost anytime a "pit bull" does something good the headline reads DOG SAVES TODDLER FROM COYOTE. .... the statement almost always stands true, its a "pit bull" if it does something bad and a dog if it does something good.

@the OP... thank u for keeping this pup out of shelter! And as far as size goes, a good rule of thumb is that the dog will be double the size of when its 4 months old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> It's still a pit if something good happens. I said I don't disagree with the bsl stuff and yeah no one knows what it is for sure but to say don't call it a pit when that's all the information you have on it at this point doesn't make sense to me. Maybe they will get a DNA test and find out more and then they can call it whatever it is. I think what got me is the "being a butthole" about it when thats all the info they were given. I don't see why people would be that way about it towards someone who honestly didn't know. It's a silly thing to argue about and to even point out in the first place, IMO. But you know what they say about opinions. ^_^


I was refering to the media as far as somethin good or bad happening.I was refering to me being a buthole fer saying what you or them dont want to hear.and i was rite cause u keep hammering the part about it not being a "PIT".Silly,I CANT BELIEVE U SAID THAT! YOU SHOULD READ.ALOT!THEN YOU COME BAC AND CALL IT A SILLY POINT TO ARGUE.I'M TRING TO B NICE BUT THEY R SOME ON HERE THAT WILL FLAME U 4 THAT REMARK!If itsa mutt itsa mutt.jus because someone told her itsa pit dont mean doddle.once again read the other post cause i'm not as diplomatic as 420 is.I hav my reasons 4 being so passionate about this but we aint gonna beat that horse no more.or this 1 either.like i said earlier love the dog 4 what it is and b happy.and it will also b happy and love you bac.DONE HERE.PLZ GO READ SOME INFO AND SOME OLDER POST AND I THINK U WILL GET IT.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

DANGITT Odin u fast!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

welder said:


> DANGITT Odin u fast!


Bwahaha thankies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

If it came from a BYB there is a 99.9% chance it IS a mutt and if someone wants to argue that then maybe they shouldn't have gotten a dog off Joe Blow's litter...Call it what it is.... a mutt not a 'pit', not a 'pit bull' a 'mutt' end of story.

There are TONS of mixes that don't even have APBT in them that LOOK like they could be passed off as one so looks mean nothing!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> @the OP... thank u for keeping this pup out of shelter! And as far as size goes, a good rule of thumb is that the dog will be double the size of when its 4 months old.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

OP, cute little pup you have and best of luck with her.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> The fact of the matter is that you can't claim a dog to be any breed, or a mix of one without papers to track the lineage. There are over 25 breeds being labeled as "pit bull" this is a huge problem and the reason that BSL exists and is killing our dogs! "Pit Bull" is a shortened term for AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER, if the dog isn't an APBT it's not a pit bull. When you start lumping all these dogs together cause they "look a like" you are helping BSL. That's the whole reason the dog bite stats went so damn high and made our breed look bad is every dog with short hair, a big head, and boxy muzzle gets called a pit bull, reguardless of breed. Had those dogs been labeled correctly as mixed breeds or simply unknowns do you think "pit bull" would be such a bad word? Probably not. People need to just be honest about their dogs and not label them without knowing background. If the dogs background is unknown then just say that, no papers so I don't know what breed or mix it could be. Two or more breeds is obviously a mix or mutt, which ever you choose to call it, but there's no need to attach a breed name to a mixed bred dog lol.


:goodpost::thumbsup: Good job KG420! That was very well worded! Excellent post.


----------



## mjstk (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh who cares what they call it... the pup looks pit bull enough to fit the "discription" if push came to shove. Just call it a pit mix because you never will truly know for sure.

Back on topic...
How sure are they/you on her age? She looks younger than 6 weeks in the photos you posted. If I had to guess, I would say 4 maybe 5 weeks old.

Do you know anyone with "puppy safe" (stable temperment, vaccinated, small dog/puppy friendly) dogs? Since she was seperated from her littermates so early, it is imperative that she has tons of (good) interaction with other dogs. She is missing out on some of the most important lessons in her life, that can only be taught by other dogs/puppies and only at this young age. They learn bite inhibition, how to play and what appropriate play is, how to read body language, how to "speak" with body language, and so much more. It is very important that all of her experiences (with humans or animals) be positive ones. A bad experience at this age can effect their viewpoint of similar situations for the rest of their life.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

mjstk said:


> Oh who cares what they call it... the pup looks pit bull enough to fit the "discription" if push came to shove. Just call it a pit mix because you never will truly know for sure.


Pretty much all I was trying to say, maybe not clearly. But everyone obviously has their own opinions about it. 

Edit: Odin I meant regardless of what the media says the dog is what it is no matter what it does. I have read plenty of articles on pit bull attacks and bsl and have even gone through topics on this site that have talked about this and this is just how I feel about it. I think we can all just agree to disagree we are obviously not going to change each other's minds so might as well just let it go.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm on the fence but tend to lean towards what Sarah is saying. I have pit bull type dogs. Some look apbt and some look mastiff. No matter what I call them, the police, the mailman, animal control and even the dept of agriculture call them all pit bulls. (Yeah I get inspected for my rescue license). When I say apbt, they think fighter. I think uneducated folks making decisions that could cost the life of my dogs. Proves the breed is in termoil and it doesn't really matter what they really are


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

BUT, aint that part of the problem?agree to disagree;let it go; riding the fence.the correction has to start somewhere,rite?dont mean to git so wound up but it kinda burns my grits.folks get on the web and ask "can sumone tell me what kinda pit this is?or i got this dog from the dude nxt do.he say itsa pit wha chall think?; cuz itsa a mutt! I guess it all comes down to honesty and the values of humanity.which little are left.those folks r gonna raise that mutt callin it a pit and we hope nuthin goes wrong but when or if that happens we all go DAM,more bad press! one day we're gonna luk up and say durn where did all the good dogs go?(breed n turmoil)old saying;aint nuthin n the middle a the road but a dead possom and a yellow stripeoke:.Guess that why its called general discussion huh.Sarah,noprob with you; like u said; everybody has 1.bac to the topic;The DOG is cute and wormy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The way I see this is a continuation of passing along misinformation. This mind set of "I know my dogs not an APBT but I'm gunna call it a pit anyways" is very harmful in the way that your helping further the publics distortion of what a "pit bull" is. If more people would call it like it is and educate people on what's really going on it would be a lot harder to lump our dogs together and push BSL.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

TADAAAAAA....................:cheers:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

kg420 said:


> The way I see this is a continuation of passing along misinformation. This mind set of "I know my dogs not an APBT but I'm gunna call it a pit anyways" is very harmful in the way that your helping further the publics distortion of what a "pit bull" is. If more people would call it like it is and educate people on what's really going on it would be a lot harder to lump our dogs together and push BSL.


As owners, we can preach all we want and stick to our guns on the issue but, we will never change the public perception of what a pit bull is or isn't. Even the registries can't get it right, how can we change anything from where we as owners are standing. It's a lot like the red nose, blue nose thing. It's all rediculous:hammer:....................


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

understand both side if ghe debate. Just to point out most bsl is state that all pitbull type dogs. So unfortunately it doesn't matter what some one calls their dog if something goes wrong it is up to media and othed s to generalize what kind of animal you have. Shoot it all boild down to the fact that their are papered dog that aren't even full apbt out fheir with amstaff and bully mixed. I understand we need to educate but really is it that big of a deal that most people that commented on this thread ignore the fact that this lady asked for advise all, just to point out that her dog might not be full blooded??

To the OP like was stated best thing is guess by her four month age by doubling weight. I would go out on a limb and say she may be around 40-45 pound range. Unfortunately hard to tell because she has a lot of worms now that possibly are keeping her from grow at a good rate. Best of luck.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> "I understand we need to educate but really is it that big of a deal that most people that commented on this thread ignore the fact that this lady asked for advise all, just to point out that her dog might not be full blooded??"
> 
> The OP's question wasn't ignored, it was answered many times by many members. But this is an open forum and the discussion just evolved, like it does in most threads.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok here's my 2 cents. I've had "pit bull type mix dogs" my whole life. When I came to this forum I thought they were PURE BRED (hey at least I spelled bred right ) RED NOSE/ BLUE NOSE PITTBULLS... After I got into an argument I did SEVERAL days of research (not just googling) and I found my answer. I came back with my tail tucked and apologized and NOW I see where I was wrong. NOW I see where it is SOOOO wrong to try and pass mutts off as a breed that is already completely and utterly misunderstood in every way shape and from from the HA to the DA and every lick in between. NOW I know the difference between the APBT and the AMERICAN BULLY and the MUTTS/RESCUES and you know what I feel so much better armed with this knowledge. NOW when somebody spouts their mouths I can come up with actual facts. I guess it's all about your attitude. If you come in here to learn you will. If you come in here to show off, run your mouth, argue, and otherwise be incorrigible then you will leave quickly and none the better for it either. There is a wealth of knowledge here if your accepting of it....now to the topic it's a cute pup and the "breeder" should be shot. Poor wormy belly with spine showing. So sad. Even sadder that the vet handed her off that way rather than wait till she was a littler healthier. Welcome to the forum and may the odds be ever in your favor  hunger games humor!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

redog said:


> As owners, we can preach all we want and stick to our guns on the issue but, we will never change the public perception of what a pit bull is or isn't. Even the registries can't get it right, how can we change anything from where we as owners are standing. It's a lot like the red nose, blue nose thing. It's all rediculous:hammer:....................


Totally agree with you. It's a slippery slope, the more you struggle to climb the more you slide down


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Totally agree with you. It's a slippery slope, the more you struggle to climb the more you slide down


True everything you I agree 100%

I'm chasing that feeling one day we WILL get over the mountain and that feeling going down the other side will be AMAZING. One day people will call a dog a dog and not care about a breed. and people will understand no dog "snaps". and any dog can be dangerous just like any dangerous dog can never hurt a fly as long as they are managed by the right owner. I can dream right!?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

